# Goat Milk Soap Recipe



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

My jars overfloweth with milk, so I am looking at making lotions with some of the left over milk (soaps too). I have found some goat milk recipes online, but only ones that you have to refridgerate and only last a couple of weeks. I cannot imagine slathering ice cold lotion on myself in the winter time and to think that my lotion has a shelf life of only 2 weeks is not necessarily cost or labor effective. I have heard of a few different perservatives that you can add, but I can't find a recipe that tells me what or how much to add. Does anyone have a website suggestion or recipe they can share?

THANKS!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I replace up to 10% of the liquid called for in my lotion recipe with _pasteurized _milk. 

Check out lotioncrafters.com for various preservatives.


----------

